# HCPCS Code



## jmworthy (Oct 29, 2009)

Can anyone tell me what HCPCS code they are using to report:

Hammer Toe Crest
Hammer Toe Splint

Any help would be greatly appreciated!!!

Jenn


----------



## CULINTZ (Apr 13, 2017)

Did you ever receive a response on this? Our system shows A4640 (placeholder entry). Alimed reports E0952 for Hammertoe Crest.


----------

